# Can you egg share after OHSS?



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
We've just had our 2nd negative IVF cycle, I egg shared both times. The 1st time I produced 16 eggs & was fine. This time I produced 25 eggs & developed mild/ moderate OHSS & was hospitalised for 4 days.

We have our follow-up consultation tomorrow & we were hoping to do one more IVF with egg share, before moving on to just concentrating on IVF for ourselves (if needed!).

However, I've just been reading on the London Women's Clinic website that you can't egg share if you have a history of developing OHSS. Does anyone know if this is a HFEA rule or just one that this particular clinic has?

I really hope I'll be allowed to share again as I was fine the 1st time & have produced a good number of good quality eggs both cycles. It seems such a shame that someone else might not be able to benefit from them too!

Thanks for any advice, Lottie xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

I am so sorry you got OHSS... But I do know another lady at the LWC, and she had OHSS (32 eggs   ) and she has just got the go ahead to share again.. I know she did have trouble with wanting to try ES again with them, (she was told by a nurse she wouldnt be able to) but they finally said yes.

I would call them and ask where you stand with another go at ES, it would be a shame if they say no... Because you got so many good eggs.... What was the difference with your 2 cycles? Did they put you on a higher dose second time... If they did it would be good to find out why they did that as you got 16 eggs first time and thats an amazing amount of eggs to get to share! 

If they really say no, then why not try another clinic... I hear the Lister is great! Good luck xxx
Take care Lottie
Natalie xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Natalie, thanks for your reply.
You've given me hope that I might be able to persuade them if they initially say no... had your friend initially egg shared without any problems?

On my 1st cycle, a couple of my eggs were immature so my Puregon was increased from 200 a day to 250 a day for the 2nd cycle. It definately worked because not only did I then produce 25 eggs, but ALL of them were mature & ALL fertilised! We were so pleased at the time but then I developed the OHSS so everything seemed to go downhill for us from there. Luckily we got 5 frosties too!

I really hope that our recipient conceived as the clinic commented on what good quality the eggs were. I'm sure it was being so ill with the OHSS that stopped it working for us this time. After all, your body has to concentrate on getting well before it can think about supporting embryos, doesn't it? We're trying to look on the positives & we are grateful that I produce enough eggs of a good enough quality to allow us keep trying.

We considered changing clinics (although we're really happy with them) but I'm not sure I'd have enough time to switch clinics at this point. Any egg share cycle would need to be complete before my 36th birthday which is 6 months away (Arrgggh!). If they're really adament that they wont let me share again, I think we're going to let my body rest for a while & start a new cycle for ourselves in January.

Well, thanks again for your reply. I'd be really interested to hear about your friend's history, hopefully I'll be able to persuade them to allow me to share again!

Lottie x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Lou.
Well, the consultation went ahead yesterday....

They wont let me ES again, but not because of the OHSS! They said because I've done it twice & not got pregnant either time I need to be "selfish" & do a cycle just for us to increase our chances.
I'm gutted, mainly because I interpreted that as though they think my eggs aren't good enough. My partner thinks we must have been in different rooms because she says they're just trying to give us the best chance possible by doing a cycle for us alone & she definately feels they were just putting us first.

I suppose after being told my eggs are fantastic, hormone levels are ideal & womb lining is perfect on each attempt, it's a long way to fall when you then feel like you're then being told you're not good enough anymore!
I just wanted to do one more ES whilst I fit into the "under 36" age group, but it seems it's not to be.

The consultant wants us to take a short break from tx (which we'd already decided on ourselves) so we'll be waiting until Dec/ Jan before resuming treatment.

Thanks again for your reply, I read your birth story & it was lovely... I'm inspired!!

Lottie xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Awww thanks . Sorry the consulatation didn't go quite the way you wanted to. 

I sort of know how you feel as I'd be quite happy to egg share again for a sibling for Ellis however I'm too old now . Mind you the Egg Share Co-ordinator did hint that they'd be prepared to let me do it anyway based on my history but I too have to selfish now. I only have enough sibling sperm banked for one go at IVF and so I have to make it count. Based on the fact that I have always produced enough good quality eggs to allow transfers for both myself and a recipient, I'm hoping that I will have enough for a fresh transfer and some for the freezer as back ups.

Do you know if your recipients cycles were successful or not? If they were, it might be worth asking the consultant some questions on possible reasons for implantation failure. There may be some tests that they could consider running whilst you are taking your break. There is a book called "Is your body baby friendly" by Dr Alan Beer which talks about possible causes for why women fail to get pg or miscarry. Just a suggestion. 

Take care 

Lou
X


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Lou,
I think you're plan sounds like a good one, especially if you've only enough sperm for 1 more IVF. You really need to be able to keep as many embryos as you can for backup.

We also asked for some sperm from the same donor reserving, ready for our next attempt, so that if we're successful all our embryos will have the same genetic make up (apart from 1 that we have frozen from our 1st attempt). They said they couldn't reserve it that far in advance (Dec/ Jan!?!) as he may reach his 10 family limit within that time & then we wouldn't be able to use it anyway. That's really worried us about where we'd then stand with using our frosties?? If he's reached his 10 family limit before we've had a chance to use them, will we still be allowed to use them? A very scary prospect!!

I asked if our recipients were successful. He said, "I'm not allowed to tell you directly, but if they were we'd allow you to share again." So I guess not. I'm really sad about that as it makes me feel as if it was all for nothing. Hopefully they also got some frosties which they'll go on to be successful with in the future.

I just don't understand why none of us were successful, with apparently excellent eggs/ embryos? I think I'll definately have a look out for the book you suggested, it might give us just the answer we need! I asked about tests at the consultation but he said he wouldn't recommend them. Partly because they cost about £3000 & he said even if the results came back positive, he would only treat it with asprin (which my clinic routinely uses anyway) & heparin, which he's said he'll prescribe for my next cycle just in case as it wont do any harm even if its not needed.

Have you had any thoughts about when you'd like to try for a sibling for Ellis? You certainly seem very fertile!! Will you be having a little party for his 1st birthday? I bet he's so cherished in your family!!

Take care, Lottie x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi lottiemaz
im the lady skybreeze knows i got 36 eggs an ohss not to badly but enuf for them to cancel my et had to have a fet, which turned out to be a negetive cycle
but im off again im with the lwc under dr venkat shes gr8 an straight away offered me a es cycle again maybe cos my ohss wasnt bad i wasnt hospitalized or anything just had fluid on my ovaries xx
but ring the clinic ask how you stand as everyone is different xx good luck hun come chat with us in es chitchat hun xx
vikx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Lottie

It would be worth you checking with your clinic on where you stand with the frosties. My clinic are always reluctant to freeze embies created with donor sperm as all the time they are in the freezer, they effectively have to be counted as a potential live birth and therefore have to be counted from the 10 families allowed. I always wondered if that was maybe why they always said that my remaining embies were never good enough to freeze! Ethically, I don't think they could get away with freezing them but not allowing you to use them though but it's worth being sure.

Regarding the testing, there are other treaments that can be given if immune issues are identified - such as steroids. If you do get hold of the book, you'll see that there are lots of issues that can affect successful implantation. It might be worth discussing again with him once you have researched further (have a look at the "Investigations and Immunology" board on here also http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0). Of course I'm not saying at all that this could be the reason - just that it would be worth considering for you.

I think every day about having a sibling for Ellis! I want so much to have another but being a single mum of 2 LO's is a scarey prospect as well as an exciting one! Initially I said I would go again after his birthday but now that all seems to close so I have pushed it back to after xmas. That way, I get to enjoy his first birthday and his second christmas (the family was all sick with the norovirus on his first). His birthday party will just be close family and a few friends that have supported me throughout tx and since he was born. And yes you are right - he is adored by all the family!

Take care

Lou
X


----------

